# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  αντλια θερμοτητας και 2ος κυκλοφορητης.

## ganagnost02

Καλημερα σας,

Εγινε η εγκατασταση σε μια αντλια θερμοτητας, επειδη ειναι πανω απο 15 μετρα η σωληνα ο υδραυλικος με συμβουλη του μηχανικου εβαλαν εναν 2ο κυκλοφορητη.
Ο μηχανικος αγνοείτε κανα 2 μηνο τωρα δεν απαντα στα τηλεφωνα κτλ.. 
Καλεσα την αντιπροσωπεια για την εκκινηση, μην εχω θεμα με εγγυηση και αφου ο εγκαταστατης μου με εχει κρεμασει..  Η αντλια δεν εχει θεση για 2ο κυκλοφορητη, εχει μια θεση που στελνει εναν μονιμο παλμο οταν ανοιγεις την ανλια, και σταματα οταν την κλεινεις. 
Ο εγκαταστατης που ηρθε εβαλε τον 2ο κυκλοφορητη κατευθειαν στο ρευμα και με τηλεφωνικη επικοινωνια που ειχε με την εταιρεια του ειπαν οτι πρεπει να βαλω ενα ρελε ξηρης επαφης γιατι δεν ειναι σωστο να δουλευει μονιμα.

Δεν το ειχε ξανακανει ο εγκαταστατης δεν ξερει πως να μπει, εδωσε τηλ της εταιρειας, εχω καλεσει 3 ημερες ο τεχνικος που το προτεινε ειναι μονιμα εκτος κινητο δεν δινουν.

Ξερει κανενας πιο εμπειρος τι ρελε να παρω η γενικα τι μπορω να κανω ; 
Ευχαριστω πολυ προκαταβολικα :Smile:  :Rolleyes:  :Confused1:  :Blushing:  :Blush:

----------


## vasilllis

στην θεση που στελνει μονιμο παλμο θα μπει το πηνιο του ρελε και στην επαφη του η τροφοδοσια που δινεις αυτη την στιγμη.

----------


## nikiforos.

Ο κυκλοφορητής για να μην είναι σε μόνιμη λειτουργία χρειάζεται εντολή, αναρωτιέμαι δεν είναι εφικτό να έχουν και οι δυό τους κοινή εντολή απο την αντλία;

----------


## ganagnost02

Καλημερα ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις, 

vasili εχεις κανεναν κωδικο τι ρελε να ζητησω η απο που ; 


Νικηφόρε δεν εχουν κοινη εντολη, απ οτι μου ειπε ο εγκαταστατης ο 1ος παιρνει με το που ανοιγει αντλια, (του το ειπα κ γω οτι ειναι απαραδεκτο για μια συσκευη που εχει 5-6 χιλ).
Σκεφτηκε να βαλει και τον 2ο παραλληλα, μιλησε με τα κεντρικα και του ειπαν οχι μπορει να καψει την πλακετα.

εχω βρει αυτα, δε ξερω αν κανει καποιο, οπως επισης δε θελω wifi κτλ..  
http://tiny.cc/1m8cjz
https://www.e-smarteck.gr/ajax-relay
https://www.dimco.eu/fermax-1418-way...y-contact.html

----------


## nikiforos.

Γιώργο, υποθέτω λοιπόν ότι θα πάρεις την εντολή της αντλίας, θα την οδηγήσεις σε τηλεδιακόπτη (πηνίο) και από επαφές του πηνίου θα ενεργοποιείς τους κυλοφορητές. Αν κάνεις αυτό, πρέπει να γνωρίζεις την τάση(V) της εντολής της αντλίας,ώστε να επιλέξεις πηνίο με την ίδια τάση λειτουργίας. Ακόμη οι επαφές του πηνίου να αντέχουν το ρεύμα που αποροφούν οι κυκλοφορητές. Εύκολα βρίσκεις την ένταση του ρεύματος από το ταμπελάκι των κυκλοφορητών. Αυτά που σου γράφω είναι απλά μια πρόταση ίσως τα γνωρίζεις ήδη.

----------

ganagnost02 (30-01-20)

----------


## ganagnost02

Δε ξερω την ταση (V) της εντολης.. ο εγκαταστατης μου ειπε οτι δινει μονο παλμο.. με buzzer το τσεκαρε.. δεν ημουν μπροστα, ετρεχα να δωσω ρευμα κ να ανοιξω τα φαν κοιλ, στο τηλεφωνο τον προλαβα που ρωταγε τα παραπανω που σας ειπα, μου εδειξε μονο την κλεμα στο Pcb που θα ενοσω στο ρελε και εβαλε το πολυμετρο να μου δειξει οτι δεν δινει τωρα τιποτα (με κλειστη την αντλια). θα πρεπει να λυσω την ανλια να την μετρησω..  1Α αν θυμαμαι ειναι ο κυκλοφορητης που θελω να συνδεσω.

----------


## ganagnost02

Καλησπερα, καταφερα και μετρησα τις επαφες που δινουν τον παλμο, με πολυμετρο δεν εχω ταση μονο ηχο στο πολυμετρο, η καθε επαφη με σασι μου δινει 2.47v.

----------


## nikiforos.

Γιώργο τι θα έλεγες να αυτονομίσεις τους κυκλοφορητές και να λειτουργούν με θερμοστάτες πάνω στη σωλήνα νερού; Απλή και δοκιμασμένη μέθοδος. Πόση είναι η τάση λειτουργίας του κυκλοφορητή σου; Διότι 2.47V είναι πολύ μικρή τιμή.

----------


## ganagnost02

Καλημερα!
Δεν εχω θεμα με τον τροπο, να βγαλω ακρη θελω.. με ενδιαφερει για ψηξη θερμανση. Στα 220v ειναι ο κυκλοφορητης της wilo.

----------


## PUNTOmania

> επειδη ειναι πανω απο 15 μετρα η σωληνα ο υδραυλικος με συμβουλη του μηχανικου εβαλαν εναν 2ο κυκλοφορητη


σοβαρά τώρα...για 15-20μ βάλατε 2ο κυκλοφοριτή??? (τι πατέντες ειναι αυτές!!!)

αν ηταν μικρός ο της αντλίας θα βάζατε απλά τον σωστό!!!

----------


## ganagnost02

> σοβαρά τώρα...για 15-20μ βάλατε 2ο κυκλοφοριτή??? (τι πατέντες ειναι αυτές!!!)
> 
> αν ηταν μικρός ο της αντλίας θα βάζατε απλά τον σωστό!!!



Οτι μου προτειναν εβαλα.. δεν ειμαι ειδικος..  ειναι 3 φαν κοιλ στα 16 κ 18 μετρα. Συνολο 9 φαν κοιλ και 2 πετσετοκρεμαστρες.

----------


## PUNTOmania

> Οτι μου προτειναν εβαλα.. δεν ειμαι ειδικος..  ειναι 3 φαν κοιλ στα 16 κ 18 μετρα. Συνολο 9 φαν κοιλ και 2 πετσετοκρεμαστρες.


βασικά ποιος ο λόγος για τον 2ο κυκλοφοριτή? με ένα δεν τα ζέσταινε / κρύωνε?

----------


## ganagnost02

Δε το ξέρω, πάνω στην εγκατάσταση μου το ζήτησαν.. δεν μπήκε μετά.

----------


## nyannaco

Για να καταλάβω: έκανες μια σοβαρή επένδυση με αντλία θερμότητας και fan coils. Ποιός ανέλαβε το έργο; Κάποια εταιρεία που προμήθευσε και την αντλία; Μηχανολόγος; Υδραυλικός χωρίς μηχανολόγο; Τσομπάνης;

----------


## ganagnost02

Το εχω ξαναπει στο 1ο ποστ μου, και ο Πολιτικος μηχανικος και ο Μηχανολογος την κοπανησαν ακομα τους ψαχνω απλα, ειναι τα καλα των προγραμματων εσπα.. και γω τα εμαθα κατοπιν εορτης..

τωρα ειμαι με 3ο υδραυλικο, ο 2ος μηχανολογος δεν το ανελαβε, και εφερα την εταιρεια για την εκκινηση.. εχω πληρωσει 4 επισκεψεις κ ακομα υπολειτουργει.. δεν εχω αλλα λεφτα να δινω 100αρια για επισκεψεις, ψαχνω μονος μου αλλιως ας ρημαξει .. εσκασα απλα..

----------


## vasilllis

μπορείτε να κάνετε ένα σχέδιο της εγκατάστασης;
Μονοσωληνιο ή δισωληνιο σύστημα; 1/2 ή 3/4' ;


Υ.Γ από ότι κατάλαβα το σύστημα το έχετε ήδη έτοιμο οπότε το ευκολότερο είναι να βάλετε ένα υδροστατη για να λειτουργει όταν το νερό είναι ζεστό.

----------

ganagnost02 (04-03-20)

----------


## PUNTOmania

Φίλος... κάνε μας ένα σχέδιο τι έχεις πού... βγάλε και μια φώτο τον κυκλοφοριτή σου...και τι διάσταση σωλήνες έχεις...

----------

ganagnost02 (04-03-20)

----------


## ganagnost02

Ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια,

Εχω σε 3 οροφους δεξια κ αριστερα πολυστρωματικες σωληνες φ20 για τα φαν κοιλ, φ18 για τις πετσετοκραμαστρες.

Φτανουν στον 4 οροφο σε 2 σημεια. 
Δεξια 6 διπλες πολυστρωματικες φ20 και 1 φ18. 
Συνολο 14 σωληνες, μπαινουν απο 7 σε 2 μεγαλες σωληνες πρασινες με διακοπτες, αν θυμαμαι την ελεγε ppr υδραυλικος.

Αριστερα 3 διπλες πολυστρωματικες φ20, 1 φ18 για πετσετοκρεμαστρα. 
Συνολο 8 σωληνες, μπαινουν απο 4 σε αλλες 2 μεγαλες σωληνες ppr με διακοπτες, στο τελος εχει κατι σαν εξαεριστικα η καθε σωληνα.

Η πανω ppr πρεπει να ειναι 70-80αρα στους διακοπτες και φτανει μεχρι 50-60αρα, ξαναμεγαλωνει οταν ενωνει η δεξια-αριστερη ppr πανω στον κυκλοφορητη wilo Yonos pico 30/1-8 και στη συνεχεια στο δοχειο αδρανειας. 
Απο το δοχειο αδρανειας φευγει μια αλλη μεγαλη ppr 70-80αρα που χωριζεται σε 2 μικροτερες 50-60αρα και παει δεξια και αριστερα στις κατω ppr στα 2 σημεια που ειναι οι πολυστρωματικες.
Απο το δοχειο αδρανειας φευγουν 2 μεγαλες ppr που καταληγουν στην ανλια, η μια εχει βρυσακι με διακοπτη. 
Η αλλη μονο διακοπτη.
Σε μια απο αυτες τις 2 ενωνει σωληνα απο το δικτυο με ρυθμιστη πιεσης και μανομετρο. 
Σε μια απο αυτες ενωνει ενα μικρο δοχειο.
Δεν θυμαμαι αν ειναι η ιδια γραμμη που ενωνει ή γραμμη δικτυου και μικρο δοχειο.

Η εγκατασταση ειναι καπως ετσι.

----------


## PUNTOmania

> Ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια,
> 
> Εχω σε 3 οροφους δεξια κ αριστερα πολυστρωματικες σωληνες φ20 για τα φαν κοιλ, φ18 για τις πετσετοκραμαστρες.
> 
> Φτανουν στον 4 οροφο σε 2 σημεια. 
> Δεξια 6 διπλες πολυστρωματικες φ20 και 1 φ18. 
> Συνολο 14 σωληνες, μπαινουν απο 7 σε 2 μεγαλες σωληνες πρασινες με διακοπτες, αν θυμαμαι την ελεγε ppr υδραυλικος.
> 
> Αριστερα 3 διπλες πολυστρωματικες φ20, 1 φ18 για πετσετοκρεμαστρα. 
> ...






αρα στην ουσία, η αντλία ζεσταίνει/κρυώνει το αδρανίας.... και αυτό με την σειρά του μεσω του 2ου κυκλοφοριτή το κτήριο.  μεχρι εδώ οκ το βλέπω...οπότε ο 2ος κυκλοφοριτής απο πού ελεχγετε? εχεις κάπου στο κτήριο θερμοστάτη χώρου ας πούμε?

----------

ganagnost02 (04-03-20), vasilllis (04-03-20)

----------


## PUNTOmania

το αδρανίας πόσα λίτρα ειναι... 200?

----------

ganagnost02 (04-03-20)

----------


## nyannaco

Και για να ακριβολογούμε, με βάση το σχέδιο δεν πρόκειται για δοχείο αδρανείας, αλλά για δοχείο αποθήκευσης (αν όχι και boiler που χρησιμοποιείται σαν δοχείο αποθήκευσης). Το δοχείο αδρανείας έχει μόνο μία είσοδο και μία έξοδο νερού, και παρεμβάλλεται στο (ενιαίο) δίκτυο αντλίας / σωμάτων. Το δοχείο αποθήκευσης έχει μία είσοδο και έξοδο που συνδέεται με την αντλία (και στην οποία κυκλοφορεί το νερό από την αντλία σε ένα εναλλάκτη, σερπαντίνα ή μανδύα), και μία είσοδο και έξοδο που συνδέεται στο κύκλωμα των σωμάτων (ο κύριος όγκος νερού του δοχείου). Τα δύο κυκλώματα δεν συνδέονται υδραυλικά μεταξύ τους, γι αυτό και χρειάζεται ξεχωριστός κυκλοφορητής για τα σώματα. 
Από τα ελάχιστα που ξέρω από Α/Θ, συνήθως χρησιμοποιείται δοχείο αδρανείας, για να αποφεύγονται οι συχνές εκκινήσεις που δεν "αρέσουν" στις αντλίες. Δοχεία αποθήκευσης χρησιμοποιούνται συνήθως στις εγκαταστάσεις ηλιακής υποβοήθησης, λόγω ετεροχρονισμού προσφοράς (ηλιοφάνεια) και ζήτησης (αυξημένη εκτόε ωρών ηλιοφάνειας). Το γιατί εδώ χρησιμοποιήθηκε δοχείο αποθήκευσης με την Α/Θ, με προβληματίζει λίγο, αν και όπως είπα ήδη, δεν είμαι ειδικός.

----------

ganagnost02 (04-03-20)

----------


## vasilllis

προφανώς χρησιμοποιείται γιατί έχει τρεις ανεξερεύνητους καταναλωτές.Έτσι η αντλία ζεσταίνει το ΔΑ και όποιος καταναλωτής λειτουργεί .
οι υπόλοιποι δύο δεν ξέρω με ποιο τρόπο κυκλοφορούν τα νερά.ο willo φαίνεται στον τελευταίο.
Βασικά πρέπει να μάθουμε με ποιο τρόπο λειτουργεί η αντλία.ειναι ανοιχτή 24/7 όλο τον χειμώνα και μετράει τα νερά του ΔΑ; Ανοίγει από διακόπτη όταν επιθυμείς;
Έτσι θα αποφασιστεί και η μέθοδος λειτουργίας του κυκλοφορητή.μπορει να μπει θερμοστάτης χώρου ή υδροστατης(στο ΔΑ ) ή και τα δύο.

----------

ganagnost02 (04-03-20)

----------


## PUNTOmania

ολες οι Α/Θ πρέπει να εχουν ενα μικρό buffer (αδρανίας) μια χαρα ειναι έτσι...


το ζητούμενο ειναι ο 2ος κυκλοφοριτής απο που παίρνει εντολή.

----------

ganagnost02 (04-03-20)

----------


## ganagnost02

Θερμοστατη χωρου-πληκτρολογιο, εχω μονο στο 1 διαμερισμα απο τα 3. Σε αυτο που μενω.

120λτ ειναι το δοχειο αδρανειας, ο Υδραυλικος το ενωσε ετσι δε ξερω αν ειναι λαθος.. εκει θα συνδεθει και ο ηλιακος.

η ανλτια ανοιγει συγκερκιμενες ωρες απο τις 16:00 εως τις 23:30 

O 2ος κυκλοφοριτης δουλευει μονιμα, στης 1η σκαλα για μιν 15 καλοριφερ. Αυτο ψαχνω πως να τον κανω να ανοιγει μαζι με την ανλια και να κλεινει 1 ωρα πχ μετα.

----------


## nyannaco

Ένα-ένα μας τα βγάζεις τα λαγουδάκια απ'το καπέλο, μετά το ΔΑ να και ο ηλιακός!
Επειδή το σύστημά σου είναι πολύπλοκο (και φιλόδοξο), πριν κάνεις οτιδήποτε άλλο βρες ένα μηχανολόγο γνώστη να αναλάβει να στο φτιάξει, γιατί πηγαίνοντας στα τυφλά θα καταλήξεις, στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, με ένα πολύ αντιοικονομικό σύστημα, στη δε χειρότερη και με προβλήματα στη λειτουργία.
Ξέρω, την πάτησες, θεωρείς ότι έχεις ήδη πληρώσει μηχανολόγο - αν και υπιοψιάζομαι ότι αναφέρεσαι στο μηχανολόγο του εμπόρου που σου πούλησε την αντλία, και οι υπηρεσίες μηχανολόγου υποτίθεται ότι περιλαμβάνοπνταν στην τιμή. Και λάθος να κάνω όμως, και να τον έχεος πληρώσει πραγματικά, δυστυχώς η μόνη λύση για να δουλέψει σωστά και οικονομικά το σύστημά σου είναι να (ξανα)πληρώσεις γνώστη μηχανολόγο.

----------


## ganagnost02

Οχι, 1ος Μηχανολογος εργου, εξαφανίστηκε πληρωμενα ολα , 2ος μηχανολογος δεν ανελαβε το εργο γιατι δεν το εφτιαξε αυτος για να αναλαβει την ευθυνη, πληρωσα την  επισκεψη και το τι χρειαζεται, 3ος Μηχανολογος εταιρειας, ηρθε εκανε την εκκινηση, μεχρι εκει μπορουσε απο κει και περα ειναι θεμα εγκαταστατη.
1ος υδραυλικος αγορασε τα υλικα, και μετα απο 2 μηνες και 10 τηλ μου ειπε δεν ερχεται δεν προλαβαινει, 2ος υδραυλικος ηρθε εφτιαξε τι εφτιαξε δεν προλαβαινε να ερθει, τωρα εχω 3ο υδραυλικο που ερχετε κανα Σαββατο καμια Κυριακη κανει 1-2 ωρες δουλεια κ φευγει..

----------


## vasilllis

> ολες οι Α/Θ πρέπει να εχουν ενα μικρό buffer (αδρανίας) μια χαρα ειναι έτσι...
> 
> 
> το ζητούμενο ειναι ο 2ος κυκλοφοριτής απο που παίρνει εντολή.


οι inverter δεν χρειάζονται κάτι τέτοιο.ισα ίσα.




> Θερμοστατη χωρου-πληκτρολογιο, εχω μονο στο 1 διαμερισμα απο τα 3. Σε αυτο που μενω.
> 
> 120λτ ειναι το δοχειο αδρανειας, ο Υδραυλικος το ενωσε ετσι δε ξερω αν ειναι λαθος.. εκει θα συνδεθει και ο ηλιακος.
> 
> η ανλτια ανοιγει συγκερκιμενες ωρες απο τις 16:00 εως τις 23:30 
> 
> O 2ος κυκλοφοριτης δουλευει μονιμα, στης 1η σκαλα για μιν 15 καλοριφερ. Αυτο ψαχνω πως να τον κανω να ανοιγει μαζι με την ανλια και να κλεινει 1 ωρα πχ μετα.


τα λες ένα ένα και και αυτά που προτεινουμε είναι στο περίπου.
πρέπει να μας πεις αναλυτικά τι θες να κάνεις και τι έχεις.
ο κυκλοφορητής (όχι της αντλίας αλλά των καλοριφέρ) φυσιολογικά λειτουργεί όσο έχει ζεστό νερό το ΔΑ και όσο ο χώρος ζητάει θέρμανση.
για το μεν πρώτο θες υδροστατη,για το μεν δεύτερο θερμοστάτη χώρου.θα ανοίγεις λοιπόν την αντλία η οποία αυτή ελέγχει ΜΟΝΟ τα νερά στο ΔΑ.Ζεσταθηκαν εκλεισε.παγωσαν;άνοιξε.
οι θερμοστάτες χώρου θα ανοίγουν τον εκάστοτε κυκλοφορητή ΟΣΟ υπάρχει ζεστό νερό.δεν έχει ζεστό νερό δεν λειτουργεί ο κυκλοφορητής.

Δεν είμαι μηχανολογος αλλά 120λτ για αντλία 3 ορόφων μάλλον αστείο το χαρακτηρίζω.

----------


## PUNTOmania

> Θερμοστατη χωρου-πληκτρολογιο, εχω μονο στο 1 διαμερισμα απο τα 3. Σε αυτο που μενω.
> 
> 120λτ ειναι το δοχειο αδρανειας, ο Υδραυλικος το ενωσε ετσι δε ξερω αν ειναι λαθος.. εκει θα συνδεθει και ο ηλιακος.
> 
> η ανλτια ανοιγει συγκερκιμενες ωρες απο τις 16:00 εως τις 23:30 
> 
> O 2ος κυκλοφοριτης δουλευει μονιμα, στης 1η σκαλα για μιν 15 καλοριφερ. Αυτο ψαχνω πως να τον κανω να ανοιγει μαζι με την ανλια και να κλεινει 1 ωρα πχ μετα.




αν η απαιτήσεις λειτουργίας σου είναι 16:00 έως τις 23:30 που δουλεύει η ΑΘ.... θες ένα χρονικό και ένα ρελέ για τον 2ο κυκλοφοριτή, το οποιο χρονικό θα παίρνει εντολή απ το καλώδιο του 1ου κυκλοφορητη...και θα σβήνει τον 2ο 1 ωρα μετά την πάυση της αντλίας.

----------

ganagnost02 (05-03-20)

----------


## ganagnost02

> αν η απαιτήσεις λειτουργίας σου είναι 16:00 έως τις 23:30 που δουλεύει η ΑΘ.... θες ένα χρονικό και ένα ρελέ για τον 2ο κυκλοφοριτή, το οποιο χρονικό θα παίρνει εντολή απ το καλώδιο του 1ου κυκλοφορητη...και θα σβήνει τον 2ο 1 ωρα μετά την πάυση της αντλίας.


ετσι τα ζηταω χρονικο και ρελε ; λογικα ρυθμιζεις την ωρα στο χρονικο απ οτι καταλαβαινω. 
Οποτε αν θελω να την αναβω και καποια αλλη ωρα θα μπορω να δινω χειροκινητα, η να ρυθμισω και νεα ωρα.

----------


## vasilllis

Λειτουργία κυκλοφορητή με χρονικό;
μάλιστα.

----------


## PUNTOmania

> Λειτουργία κυκλοφορητή με χρονικό;
> μάλιστα.



λεει ο άνθρωπος... θέλει να δουλεύει ο 2ος κυκλοφοριτής +1 ώρα απο την στιγμή που θα σβήσει η Α/Θ... ο χρονοδιακόπτης έχει φιξ ώρα.... πώς αλλιώς το κάνεις..για πες μας!!!!

----------


## vasilllis

> λεει ο άνθρωπος... θέλει να δουλεύει ο 2ος κυκλοφοριτής +1 ώρα απο την στιγμή που θα σβήσει η Α/Θ... ο χρονοδιακόπτης έχει φιξ ώρα.... πώς αλλιώς το κάνεις..για πες μας!!!!


ο άνθρωπος είναι ο πελάτης που προφανώς δεν έχει ιδέα πως πρέπει να δουλεύει ένα σύστημα.
Εσύ δηλαδή τις δουλειές τις κάνεις με τις υποδείξεις του πελάτη;
σε δέκα λεπτά θα έχουν παγώσει τα 120 λτ και θα παγώνει το σπίτι.

----------


## PUNTOmania

> ο άνθρωπος είναι ο πελάτης που προφανώς δεν έχει ιδέα πως πρέπει να δουλεύει ένα σύστημα.
> Εσύ δηλαδή τις δουλειές τις κάνεις με τις υποδείξεις του πελάτη;
> σε δέκα λεπτά θα έχουν παγώσει τα 120 λτ και θα παγώνει το σπίτι.


μαστορας του τα έκανε... και ναι το κάνεις όπως το θέλει ο πελάτης.

----------


## vasilllis

προφανώς αν δεν γνωρίζεις βασικά στοιχεία από αυτό που κάνεις το κάνεις όπως θέλει ο πελάτης ,και ο πελάτης ψάχνει μέσ' από το φόρουμ,άλλον τεχνικό και πάει λέγοντας.

----------


## ganagnost02

Μια ερώτηση αν γνωρίζει κανένας, επειδή η ανλια είναι σε 2 διαμερίσματα και το πληκτρολόγιο για την εκκίνηση είναι στον 2ο όροφο.. Από το ισόγειο μπορώ να βάλω συμβατό πληκτρολόγιό/θερμοστατη για εκκίνηση; έχω βρει wifi για το κινητό αλλά δε το θέλω για μένα το πληκτρολόγιο..

Ευχαριστώ!

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

